# Mercury Redstone info



## macki (Mar 13, 2010)

looking for scale drawing of the fin of the thruster section any help would be welcome


----------



## SevenFishes (Feb 12, 2010)

Not sure if these would be useful or not...

http://history.nasa.gov/diagrams/mercury.html


----------



## macki (Mar 13, 2010)

thanks but no i have them all ready what i am in need of is the exact mesurements of the fins


----------



## ScaleBob (May 19, 2008)

I found this on the NASA Technical report server.

A few mesurements that could help.


----------



## ScaleBob (May 19, 2008)

Here is the link:

Go to page 18 of the pdf document.

http://ntrs.nasa.gov/archive/nasa/casi.ntrs.nasa.gov/19750069144_1975069144.pdf

Hope this helps.


----------



## macki (Mar 13, 2010)

thanks Bob


----------

